# Hankook Ventus Sport K104 - NO Traction



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I bought a set of these tires last year for my Mustang and loved the handling, superior traction and price, so when I ordered Thruxton's for the GTO, I bought a set of 245/40/18's. I had the stock 17" BFG's and they hooked up WAY better than the Hankooks. The tires spin very easily and my hole shot has really suffered. Anyone else have this tire on their GTO?


----------

